# Rear Axle Location



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm trying to locate the axle code and I'm having difficulties locating it for my '65 GTO. Can someone kindly post some pics on where to find it.
Thanks!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

to the right of the differential cover under the clip for the brake line. might have to use a wire brush or emery paper to see the two letter code. gear ratio might have been changed after all these years. check driveshaft rotation for one complete wheel rotation.


----------



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks! Will take a look this weekend.


----------

